# 8 days in a box



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

So, I got some Demasoni in at 4pm on Wednesday. They had shipped out on the Tuesday 8 days prior. On about the 3rd day they started eyeing each other like starving castaways. on the 5th day they drew straws and the losers were consumed to ensure survival of the rest. On day 7 the remaining fish had a brawl and only the strong survived.

To sum it up, 19 fish were shipped in 4 bags. 3 of the bags had 4 x 1.5" Dems and 1 bag had 7 x 3/4" or so. 5 of the 1.5" survived 1 in 1 bag and 2 in each of the other 2 bags. Amazingly all 7 of the small ones survived in the same bag together. Their fins look like **** and one of them is missing 2/3 of his tail, but at least they are alive.

I'm looking at the bright side, the USPS has accidentally implemented survival of the fittest for my fish. They might not be the prettiest or the smartest, but dang it, they are the strongest.

I don't recommend opening bags of fish after 8 days anywhere near your nose. They stunk like, well like dead fish. I immediately tossed the big ones into my 55g and the small ones into a 10g for safety until I get rid of my OB red zebras who would probably eat them and they are all still alive tonight and eating amongst the crazy swarm that occurs every feeding time. I'm happy to finally have some Dems and though sad, at least I know now that fish can survive for quite a long time in hot water in a box in July in Texas.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

It's sad they had to go through it... but it's impressive some of them made it.

I would say that the experience proves that they came from a quality source... but I would be concerned that such an extreme experience would put a permanent effect on the fish.

But still congratts on having Dems in your tanks!!!


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

This is why I try to get fry from people as small as possible.... In my opinion the smaller the fry, even down to 1/4", ship much better than larger fry!


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah, I wish more people were willing to ship fry. From what i've seen most people won't ship until they are 1 inch.

You guys know someone who will ship fry?


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

ictoae said:


> So, I got some Demasoni in at 4pm on Wednesday. They had shipped out on the Tuesday 8 days prior. On about the 3rd day they started eyeing each other like starving castaways. on the 5th day they drew straws and the losers were consumed to ensure survival of the rest. On day 7 the remaining fish had a brawl and only the strong survived.
> 
> To sum it up, 19 fish were shipped in 4 bags. 3 of the bags had 4 x 1.5" Dems and 1 bag had 7 x 3/4" or so. 5 of the 1.5" survived 1 in 1 bag and 2 in each of the other 2 bags. Amazingly all 7 of the small ones survived in the same bag together. Their fins look like #%$& and one of them is missing 2/3 of his tail, but at least they are alive.
> 
> ...


Why does anyone want to buy from a source like this - you are contributing to the misery and abuse of fish that 'proper' hobbyist's are trying to stamp out!!!

It's nearly as bad as the whole fish dyeing scenario.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Well, I would think that the buyer is not aware of it at the time of purchase.


----------



## Beals (May 12, 2008)

fishyfishyfish said:


> ictoae said:
> 
> 
> > So, I got some Demasoni in at 4pm on Wednesday. They had shipped out on the Tuesday 8 days prior. On about the 3rd day they started eyeing each other like starving castaways. on the 5th day they drew straws and the losers were consumed to ensure survival of the rest. On day 7 the remaining fish had a brawl and only the strong survived.
> ...


i would hope that the OP had no idea that it was going to take 8 days to get his fish im sure if he knew that it was going to take 8 days he would have ordered them from someone else
i doubt anyone in their right mind would think yeah im going to order fish from this person cause its going to take over a week to get them to me


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Have you contacted the seller about this!? My first port of call would have been to take photo's as I opened up the box, taking pics as proof (too late for that if you didn't!). I would then contact the seller and ask them what explanation they had to offer and what they were going to offer in the form of compensation (assuming fault)...

This is really not good, was it an issue/delay with the mail? Or did the seller send it "snail mail". I would be after answers.

Mind you, my LFS had an order due from Brazil, I'd been waiting for that a while and it got hoisted off in the US and sold off to some lucky bugger for cheap :x. At least you got yours , although dead doesn't really help much..... :?


----------



## ictoae (May 17, 2008)

to settle everyone down. My post did say that the USPS implemented survival of the fittest. The package was lost and could not be found. It was insured and had tracking with delivery confirmation and they could not tell us where it was until the day it arrived. The seller also compensated me very very fairly considering it wasn't his fault and I would buy from him again. I hope he can recoup some more from the post office as well. Since 8 days is insanely long he didn't even ask for photos.

The fish were packaged very well with bag buddies. They were quarantined for a couple days before hand and shipped in a box with lots of newspaper and styrofoam for insulation.

*This post was in no way an attack on the seller. It was a success story on the survival of my fish after 8 days when I expected 100% loss in my upper 90s San Antonio heat. I place full blame on the USPS and give credit to the seller for his care in packing them*. There is no way that he could plan for 8 days shipping and I would not have been willing to pay for shipping them in twice as many bags to make it 2 fish to a bag. They were not small bags and the seller was not negligent in any way.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

> The package was lost and could not be found.... The seller also compensated me very very fairly considering it wasn't his fault and I would buy from him again. I hope he can recoup some more from the post office as well. Since 8 days is insanely long he didn't even ask for photos.


Sounds like a fair businessman to me. :thumb:


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

Ya, we are just all fish nerds and get all hyped up when we hear stuff like this! :lol:


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

kingpoiuy said:


> Yeah, I wish more people were willing to ship fry. From what i've seen most people won't ship until they are 1 inch.
> 
> You guys know someone who will ship fry?


Yeah, me. I don't have any for sale though :lol:


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

I'd love to be able to sell off my P. Taenitatus as fry but you won't get anyone remotely interested here, unless you went to a club/auction. Maybe it's a UK thing but it seems that unless a fish is 1" plus (or alternately, mature) then people aren't interested.


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

blairo1 said:


> I'd love to be able to sell off my P. Taenitatus as fry but you won't get anyone remotely interested here, unless you went to a club/auction. Maybe it's a UK thing but it seems that unless a fish is 1" plus (or alternately, mature) then people aren't interested.


all my mbuna and haps I picked up at 1"+

however, I had a load of apistogramma at 1/4" size and have had no end of trouble with them. (bought 7, now only got 3) no obvious reason for their deaths either,they all looked well ed and there was no noticeable aggression, yet I'd keep finding bodies...


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

Fish auctions are about the only place I'll consistently see cichlids at under 1" offered.


----------

